# Hello



## roccstar2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi, my name is Neville and I am from Mangalore, India.

Last night when I was coming into my room after my dinner, I saw a Mantis standing on the wall next to my bed. I walked up to take a closer look and it just stood there even though I was just a few inches away. Then and there I decided that I was gonna catch it and keep it as a pet... but I had no idea how to catch it or where to keep it. So I let it stay on the wall and went online and did some research while the Mantis waited patiently for me. After about 10 minutes of information gathering online I had my very own mantis in a 100 CD Tower case.  

The Mantis is about an inch long and is brown in color with black spots. I had no idea that there were so many people who were into keeping these insects as pets and am glad to be one of them now!

All my friends think its weird but they all want to come over to my place to see it now..  

I can't wait to learn more about my Mantis and how to take care of it. This might be the start of something big 8)


----------



## wuwu (Jan 27, 2007)

welcome! i believe you are our first member from india, home of the lovely violin mantid.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome it is so cool to think mantids that are rare to us are common for you


----------



## Ian (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## roccstar2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I am still busy looking up more information about caring for my mantis on this forum and the rest of the internet. I hope to have pic's of my mantis and its 'cage' up on here by tomorrow at least. Looking forward to identifying it and maybe people on this forum can help me out with that.

Again, thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## CockroachYet (Jan 29, 2007)

-Hello Neville, welcome from mexico city ¡!


----------

